# Auf der Suche nach der Kompressorkühlung



## Alriin (29. Juni 2009)

*Auf der Suche nach der Kompressorkühlung*

Ich hab schon einmal danach gefragt und nun möchte ich mir endgültig so ein Teil zulegen. Eine Single Stage dürfte für meine Benches wohl ausreichen. Allerdings sollte es auch kein Pfusch sein. Ich habe vor damit viel unf oft zu benchen... von ein paar Dutzend Sockel A Prozessoren bis zu den schnellen Phenoms wird alles gekühlt, das nicht unter einem Coldbug leidet. Ausser Intel versteht sich! 

Falls jemand einen guten (*vertrauenswürdigen*) Mann aus der Szene kennt, wäre ich ihm für eine Vermittlung dankbar. Bei DimasTech hab ich es selbst schon versucht, erhielt bislang auf eine Anfrage aber keine Antwort... unter Umständen ist dieser Dimas des englischen nicht mächtig.  In meiner ersten Anfrage hat sich ein gewisser August123 gemeldet. Kennt ihn jemand?
Ich bin auch nicht abgeneigt eine gebrauchte SS zu kaufen falls jemand keine Zeit mehr für dieses Hobby hat oder so.

Des weiteren wäre ich für Tipps dankbar wie "stark" die richtige KoKü für mich sein muss. Wird so ein einfaches Gerät mit einem schwerstens übertakteten Phenom II X4 955 überhaupt fertig und wieviel Spannung kann man da ca. drauf geben.

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## der8auer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach der Kompressorkühlung*

Ja August123 kenne ich (sogar persönlich von Benchsessions)  Von dem kannst du ohne Bedenken kaufen! 
Ansonsten fällt mir da noch Moc ein http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/14747-kompressorkuehlungen-moc.html


----------



## Alriin (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach der Kompressorkühlung*

Benchsession in Biberach. Ein junger Knabe...ja. mal schauen ob ich ihn irgendwo finde/erreiche.


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach der Kompressorkühlung*

Kälteanlagen by Moc [Sammelthread] - AwardFabrik - Forum

Hier könntest du glück haben.


----------



## Alriin (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach der Kompressorkühlung*

Hab mich dort mal eingetragen, vorgestellt und nachgefragt.


----------



## Alriin (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach der Kompressorkühlung*

So, ich glaube august123 ist der Mann.


----------



## Agr9550 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach der Kompressorkühlung*



Alriin schrieb:


> von ein paar Dutzend Sockel A Prozessoren bis zu den schnellen Phenoms wird alles gekühlt, das nicht unter einem Coldbug leidet. Ausser Intel versteht sich!


 
Coldbug auf intel mit kokü(single) alles klar 
p.s sry fürs rausziehn aber ,ne ey


----------



## Alriin (14. September 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach der Kompressorkühlung*

Ich versteh die Botschaft nicht ganz?


----------



## Hollywood (14. September 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach der Kompressorkühlung*



Alriin schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Botschaft nicht ganz?



Ich auch nicht. Aber ich glaube, er hat da nur etwas falsch verstanden.


----------



## Alriin (15. September 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach der Kompressorkühlung*

Oder er hatte ein paar Biere intus.


----------



## True Monkey (15. September 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach der Kompressorkühlung*

^^Ich glaube er hat das "außer Intel" falsch interpretiert


----------



## u22 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach der Kompressorkühlung*

Ich kenne einen E8500 oder E8600 (grad nicht ganz sicher welcher es war) der zwischen -35°C und -40°C in den Coldbug geht. Da kommt man mit ner Kokü schon mal hin. 
Gibt sogar ein Video davon.

Also bei solchen Behauptungen einfach mal ruhig sein und die "Profis" ran lassen, die so etwas öfters machen. 


Und August123 ist jemand, bei den ich auch sofort mir was bauen lassen würde. Aber bin seit paar Tagen nun bestens versorgt


----------



## Alriin (22. September 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach der Kompressorkühlung*

Ein 3 Monate altes Post von mir über das sich noch immer Leute den Kopf zerbrechen. 

Mit diesem Post:


> Ausser Intel versteht sich!


...meinte ich, dass ich alle AMD-Prozessoren mit dieser KoKü benchen werde die nicht unter einem Coldbug leiden. Also Sockel A ja, Sockel AM2+/AM3 ja, Sockel AM2 eher nicht und Sockel 939 definitiv nicht.
Intel deshalb nicht weil Intel eine hinterfotzige Betrüger-Firma ist deren Produkte ich mir nicht kaufe.

Mittlerweile hab ich aber nen E5400 und einen Xeon W3520 und wurde zum Betrüger.


----------

